# IWB Mag Holders?



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, I'm finally thinking about carrying a spare mag with me on a regular basis (I have one in my bag, but don't have the bag all the time). I'm toying with the idea if getting a IWB mag holder as I am thinking it will conceal a bit better, and was wondering if any of you have used them? Do you find the mag digs into your side any more than with an OWB holder? Any other pros and cons to the IWB vs. the OWB?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've used several variations of IWB mag carriers. If you also carry a gun IWB, it's an awful lot to have in your waistband, and I was never entirely comfortable with it. It's also a bit slower on reloads, since you really have to dig to get the flat-sided mag out.

A single mag pouch on the belt is pretty inconspicuous, and faster to draw from, so I've always been satisfied with it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't think about the speed and having to dig around. I guess OWB is the way to go.

I'll have to check out that Palco or Talco company in AZ. I hear they have that kind of stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We're here for you, brother. :mrgreen:

Shoot me a PM if you're interested in something.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PM sent with a question. :smt023


----------

